# What teejet nozzle



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I tried reading through a few nozzle posts and each time just got completely overwhelmed.

I have a regular 20v chapin backpack and want 2 nozzles. One to apply pre-emergent and soil conditioners and 1 to apply herbicides. Which ones should i buy?

Also a bit confused on what people mean by "adjust your calibration". It is a sprayer with a wand. How do i adjust calibration when there are no knobs or dials?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I am starting to think a turbo teejet or a turbo twinjet.

What does air induction do?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Belgianbillie said:


> I am starting to think a turbo teejet or a turbo twinjet.
> 
> What does air induction do?


Adds air to increase the droplet size. Adjust your calibration is to say it will put out more or less than what you have now depending on what you go with. If currently you spray a gallon per thousand and walk the same speed the new nozzle may do .75 or 1.25 or whatever. On my Chapin, I replaced the red with a like red XR for PGR. It sprays basically the same but is better made.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I got the AIXR11004 nozzle for my chapin 20v sprayer on recommendation from g-man for both foliar and soil spraying. I've only used it a couple times so far but the spray is great from what I've seen.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

I use a TeeJet AI11004-VS (RED) for soil apps and a TeeJet XR11004-VS (RED) for foliar apps. These allow me to spray 1 gal/1000SF at 40PSI with a comfortable walk speed (about 2.5 miles per hour based on the TeeJet Charts).


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Belgianbillie said:


> I tried reading through a few nozzle posts and each time just got completely overwhelmed.
> 
> I have a regular 20v chapin backpack and want 2 nozzles. One to apply pre-emergent and soil conditioners and 1 to apply herbicides. Which ones should i buy?
> 
> Also a bit confused on what people mean by "adjust your calibration". It is a sprayer with a wand. How do i adjust calibration when there are no knobs or dials?


Pre-E/Soil Conditioners: AIXR11004-VP

Herbicides: XR11004-VS or TT11004-VP

Your "calibration" (application rate) is adjusted by changing nozzle size, operating pressure, or ground/walking speed. With the Chapin 20V sprayer, you can only change your nozzle size or ground speed.

To increase your application rate, you can choose a nozzle with a larger orifice (changing the "4" in the part numbers above to a larger number) and/or decrease your ground speed. To decrease your application rate, you can choose a nozzle with a smaller orifice (changing the "4" in the part numbers above to a smaller number) and/or increase your ground speed.

Most people shoot for an application rate around 1 gallon per thousand square feet, although it depends on the product you are spraying and personal preference. How each person gets to their desired application rate with their sprayer setup varies - that is why it is referred to as "your calibration". How you get to 1 gallon per thousand may not be the same way I get to 1 gallon per thousand. Make sense?


----------



## Mike1Bravo (Oct 11, 2018)

I currently have the XR11004-VS, AIXR-11004-VP, and the TT11004-VP. Which of the 3 nozzles would you guys recommend using to apply a pesticide along the exterior foundation of my home? I'm applying Taurus SC.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Mike1Bravo said:


> I currently have the XR11004-VS, AIXR-11004-VP, and the TT11004-VP. Which of the 3 nozzles would you guys recommend using to apply a pesticide along the exterior foundation of my home? I'm applying Taurus SC.


I would use the AIXR


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

AIXR and AIC are the ones I would roll with


----------



## Mike1Bravo (Oct 11, 2018)

@mdmack @CenlaLowell thank you gentlemen, much appreciated.


----------

